# Vesuvius steam



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

My Vesuvius has started to misbehave with steam pressure over the last few days.

The steam pressure is showing 0.6 (when its switched on and fully up to temp) and when I purge it drops down to 0.2, after a couple of minutes it goes back up to 1.6 but will only increase if you give the steam wand a few purges. Any thoughts?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have it in steam eco mode, or full eco mode....judging by the front panel.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah ok, so if I flip the group lever this should bring it out of Eco mode?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep that's it, I'm being really dim! Thanks Dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or interact with the touch panel, or if the pump runs....


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Ha yep. I'm going to put it down to Saturday morning tiredness


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You can set how quickly the V drops into ECO mode. The manual suggests 20 minutes. At weekends I set this to 60 mins because I'm making lattes and hot chocolates for others. Just seems to eliminate any waiting.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

It's set to 30 mins. Recovery is fairly quick though


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I prefer to set it at about 10 minutes and use a higher temp setting....I think I use 70C for the maintenance temp.


----------

